# [ventilateur CPU] réguler la vitesse? (résolu)

## _tebra_

Bonjour,

je suis arrivé à controler la vitesse de mon CPU (un AMD64) en suivant le Howto sur le site wiki de Gentoo.

Ce que je n'ai pas compris c'est comment réguler la vitesse du ventilateur du CPU. Je suppose que cela dépend des senseurs de la carte mère?

Quelles options dans le kernel? Quelle deamon?

Merci d'avanceLast edited by _tebra_ on Sun Apr 03, 2005 1:16 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## marvin rouge

je vais peut-être dire un bêtise, mais il me semble que ça dépend plutôt du bios. Avant j'avais un ventilo + radiateur standard (fourni par amd), dont la vitesse de rotation variait en fonction de la température du cpu (amd64). Je l'ai changé pour un radiateur XP120 et un ventilo papst, et depuis, le bios ne reconnait plus la vitesse de rotation du ventilo (trop lent par rapport au 90mm d'avant, je suppose). Comme c'est plus reconnu, le ventilo est alimenté au max, donc tourne au max, et toutes les fonctions de contrôle (Cool n quiet) sont désactivées.

Résultat: j'ai un cpu à 25°C en iddle, 45°C à pleine charge (jusqu'ici tout va bien) , mais un ventilo qui tourne à fond tout le temps.

j'ai flashé le bios avec la dernière version, mais rien à faire ....

va voir dans ton bios, si tu as activé le cool'n'quiet et si il peut monitorer la vitesse du ventilo.

----------

## _tebra_

C'est peut être lié au Bios mais le mien doit le supporter car sous Windobe en installant un utilitaire, sur le CD fourni avec la carte mère, mon ventilo régule...

----------

## spider312

Je dirais que le BIOS ne fait qu'une partie de tout ça et que l'autre partie est gérée par les modules ACPI (regarde à ce niveau là dans ton kernel) et controlable par l'utiliateur via les entrées dans /proc/acpi, mais n'ayant pas sous la main de PC avec un ventillo reglable, je ne peux pas tester

Enfin ça n'empechera pas les problèmes comme celui de marvin rouge hélas, mais y'a peut-être des bidouilles à faire

----------

## El_Goretto

 *marvin rouge wrote:*   

> je vais peut-être dire un bêtise, mais il me semble que ça dépend plutôt du bios. Avant j'avais un ventilo + radiateur standard (fourni par amd), dont la vitesse de rotation variait en fonction de la température du cpu (amd64). Je l'ai changé pour un radiateur XP120 et un ventilo papst, et depuis, le bios ne reconnait plus la vitesse de rotation du ventilo (trop lent par rapport au 90mm d'avant, je suppose). Comme c'est plus reconnu, le ventilo est alimenté au max, donc tourne au max, et toutes les fonctions de contrôle (Cool n quiet) sont désactivées.
> 
> Résultat: j'ai un cpu à 25°C en iddle, 45°C à pleine charge (jusqu'ici tout va bien) , mais un ventilo qui tourne à fond tout le temps.
> 
> j'ai flashé le bios avec la dernière version, mais rien à faire ....
> ...

 

J'ai le même soucis avec mes CM nforce2, mais il y a peut être des explications:

1- les ventilo n'ont pas de détecteurs de vitesse, mais les papst si a mon avis, ca correspond au pitit fil blanc je crois (en tout yen a 3)

2- tu as peut être fait comme moi et mis des variateur Zalman, qui normalement ont ce pitit fil aussi, mais mystère, mon BIOS non plus ne détecte pas les vitesses des ventilos, alors que lm_sensors y arrive apparemment...

----------

## soliad

si tu as un chipset reconnu par lm_sensors et qu'il gère le pwm alors tu peux tenter de configurer la vitesse de rotation des ventillo avec pwmconfig qui va te permettre de générer un fichier de config adéquat.

Ensuite pour mettre en oeuvre la politique de contrôle défini dans la config il faut lancer fancontrol.

----------

## marvin rouge

hum, dans mon cas je pense que le bios est le seul fautif: si je tente un boote en activant la détection de la vitesse de rotation, ca me colle une erreur fatale et il ne démarre pas ... si je désactive ça boote sans problèmes.

Il doit y avoir des limites hautes et basses aux vitesses de rotation codées dans le bios.

Et donc lm_sensor detecte 0 RPM sur ce ventilo ... et donc ça fait du bruit   :Neutral: 

@El_Goretto : le papst que j'ai il a 3 fils.

désolé _tebra_ d'avoir squatté ton post.

----------

## _tebra_

Merci pour vos explications.

ce Howto http://gentoo-wiki.com/HARDWARE_Sensors me permetera-t-il d'activer les "sensors" de ma carte mère? J'ai une AOpen AK86-L.

----------

## _tebra_

je pense avoir compris la technique mais je n'arrive pas à savoir le nom du module que je doit charger dans "device driver ->I2C support -> Hardware Sensor Chip" pour que lm_sensors fonctionne avec ma carte mère ak86-l

----------

## marvin rouge

Tu peux essayer lspci -v ou alors la doc de carte mère pour connaitre le chipset.

Autre solution (crado) tu mets tout en module, et tu essaies de savoir ce que sensor-detect utilises.

----------

## _tebra_

 *marvin rouge wrote:*   

> Tu peux essayer lspci -v ou alors la doc de carte mère pour connaitre le chipset.
> 
> Autre solution (crado) tu mets tout en module, et tu essaies de savoir ce que sensor-detect utilises.

 

Merci mais il n'y a pas grand chose qui me parle là dedans. Voici le résultat de la commande lspci

```
0000:00:00.0 Host bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8385 [K8T800 AGP] Host Bridge (rev 01)

        Subsystem: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8385 [K8T800 AGP] Host Bridge

        Flags: bus master, 66Mhz, medium devsel, latency 8

        Memory at e8000000 (32-bit, prefetchable)

        Capabilities: [80] AGP version 3.0

        Capabilities: [c0] #08 [0060]

        Capabilities: [68] Power Management version 2

        Capabilities: [58] #08 [8001]

0000:00:01.0 PCI bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8237 PCI bridge [K8T800 South] (prog-if 00 [Normal decode])

        Flags: bus master, 66Mhz, medium devsel, latency 0

        Bus: primary=00, secondary=01, subordinate=01, sec-latency=0

        Memory behind bridge: f8000000-f9ffffff

        Prefetchable memory behind bridge: f0000000-f7ffffff

        Capabilities: [80] Power Management version 2

0000:00:0f.0 IDE interface: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82C586A/B/VT82C686/A/B/VT823x/A/C PIPC Bus Master IDE (rev 06) (prog-if 8a [Master SecP PriP])

        Subsystem: AOPEN Inc.: Unknown device 04ad

        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 32, IRQ 185

        I/O ports at e300 [size=16]

        Capabilities: [c0] Power Management version 2

0000:00:11.0 ISA bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8237 ISA bridge [KT600/K8T800 South]

        Subsystem: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8237 ISA bridge [KT600/K8T800 South]

        Flags: bus master, stepping, medium devsel, latency 0

        Capabilities: [c0] Power Management version 2

0000:00:18.0 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] HyperTransport Technology Configuration

        Flags: fast devsel

        Capabilities: [80] #08 [2101]

0000:00:18.1 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] Address Map

        Flags: fast devsel

0000:00:18.2 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] DRAM Controller

        Flags: fast devsel

0000:00:18.3 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] Miscellaneous Control

        Flags: fast devsel

```

PS: j'ai déjà le module i2c-viapro mais cela ne semble pas suffisant car la commande 

```
sensors
```

 me donne "No sensors found!"

----------

## marvin rouge

j'ai une CM à base de KT800, comme toi. Il a fallu que je mette tout ca en module:

```
w83627hf               31144  0

eeprom                  6992  0

i2c_isa                 2432  0

i2c_viapro              7508  0

i2c_sensor              3200  2 w83627hf,eeprom

i2c_core               20440  5 w83627hf,eeprom,i2c_isa,i2c_viapro,i2c_sensor
```

Ton erreur "no sensors found" me fait penser à une fausse manip.

Regarde ce thread, à la fin du 1er post

+

----------

## El_Goretto

Va voir sur le site de MotherBoardMonitor (MBM pour les intimes), je crois avoir vu passer une liste de cartes mères avec les chips embarqués dessus.

----------

## _tebra_

cela semble fonctionner.

Le prog pwmconfig est bien arrivé à stoper le ventilo du CPU (le fan1) et le sensor du CPU semble être le temp2 qui reste autour de +31C le temp1 reste lui à -47C.

Pour configurer fancontrol je dois donner des valeurs min et max de température pour l'activation du ventilo mais je sais pas trop quoi donner comme chiffres  :Embarassed: 

----------

## E11

Ben disons qu'un amd64, si je ne me trompe pas, doit avoir une t° moyenne de +/- 40°C, et officiellement d'après ce que j'ai lu, les amd peuvent atteindre plus de 100°C sans s'abimer, mais quand tu en arrives là, c'est vraiment pas bon signe !! En faite, à partir de 60°C, le processeur est trop chaud, il faut donc le refroidir mieu ou plus. En dessous, on peut encore le classer dans la "moyenne", même si au dessus de 50°C, ça reste beaucoup...

Voilà, euh, en faite, j'ai bien répondu à ta question ?  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## _tebra_

Bonjour,

je suis passé au kernel gentoo-sources-2.6.11-r3 et depuis lors je n'ai plus de driver "fan1_pwm" (qui control la vitesse du ventilo) dans  /sys/bus/i2c/devices/0-0290/

Pourtant les modules i2c_core, i2c_viapro, i2c_isa, w83627hf et i2c_sensor sont bien chargés et la commande "sensors" me donne bien les vitesses de ventilo et la température du CPU.

PS: avec la gentoo-sources-2.6.9-r14 ce driver existait

----------

## soliad

à priori fan1_pwm a été renomé en pwm1 dans le noyau 2.6.11.

----------

## _tebra_

c'est bien ça, merci

----------

## DidgeriDude

Salut à tous.

Petit récapitulatif de mes recherches sur les configs de lm_sensors si ça peut aider certains à commencer...

1) emerge lm_sensors (i2c en est une dépendance)

2) sensors-detect qui est bien utile pour voir tous les modules dont on a besoin... et qui génère /etc/conf.d/lm_sensors si on décide d'utiliser le service /etc/init.d/lm_sensors.

3) (user) sensors et hop on voit ce qui nous intéresse

4) (optionnel) emerge des GUI si on aime (gkrellm, ksensors...)

5) pwmconfig pour voir si on peut utiliser fancontrol...

6) écriture des règles de control /etc/fancontrol (à partir du fichier créé par pwmconfig, par exemple)

7) fancontrol pour charger tout ça !

 :Cool:  Hmmm, que du bonheur...

Sinon, j'ai quelques questions, mais je ne sais pas si c'est le bon thread pour ça, ou si je devrais en créer un autre mais bon...

J'aimerais bien me procurer un rhéobus (sans façade, tel ici) de manière à pour avoir les infos sur les différentes températures et vitesses de rotation de mes ventilos (sans passer par la carte mère) avec possiblité de modifier en live les vitesses de rotation (fancontrol).

J'aimerais donc savoir si tous les rhéobus fonctionnent avec un protocole de bus i2c pour que lm_sensors me le gère.

Les protocoles i2c des rhéobus sont-ils standards (donc dans le noyau linux > 2.6.10 ) ou devrais-je trouver moi-même les drivers à compiler en tant que modules ?

Sinon, comment sont-ils connectés (même ceux qui ont une façade) à ma carte mère ? Sont-ils tous alimentés par connecteur d'alim IDE ? Ont-ils une connexion USB ou autre pour les piloter de façon logicielle ?

Euh voila, si vous avez des idées...  :Confused: 

----------

